# need help making lights



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a 14 flat bottom boat .need help on making lights thinkin using pvc any advice. Pictures might help me out


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Maybe I can help?*

If you are trying to do it on the cheap, go to walmart and get the starfire lights in the fishing section. You can gently remove the glass and replace the bulbs. I believe you loosen the nut on the back side and then start moving the glass tube back and forth to wiggle it off. They have replacement 100w bulbs behind the gun counter in GB. The starfires will fit in 1" PVC if I remember correctly. You can bend the pipe with a heat gun and a piece of gutter. Put the pipe in a piece of gutter and insert the heat gun. Have a wet towel handy to cool off the pipe after bending it. I use a paint can for the radius curves... Run the wiring throught the PVC to your power scource once you finish your design. 

This will get you on the water cheap and you can upgrade later. I use 4 starfires with the mod's like I listed and it will eat up a battery in a few hours. Good luck!

Bob


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Check out oznium.com. They have waterproof leds. You just need some 1 1/4 " pvc fittings and a power supply. I made kind of a complex power supply with a few battery holders from radio shack and rechargeable batteries but a 12v car battery works too. The lights are 20 a pop but are bright. Get the led spotlights for the front and maybe a few of the led floods for the sides.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

go to www.fishinglightsetc.com and look at those lights, they also have several pictures that customers have sent in where they used pvc to rig the lights up. I did the same, bought 2 of the flounder pro 2000 (4' led) and put them end to end giving me a 8' wide light. Although its not mentioned on his website, he has "blemish" lights where the epoxy resin did not dry smoothly-the warranty is not voided at all-and they are about $30 cheaper. I bought them and really had to look to findthe blemish, it doesn't hurt the performance at all


----------



## lrc (Jun 25, 2012)

kmerr, thanks for the link… Just what I've been looking for...


----------

